# Kerrys Flip flops



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

From an article on John Kerry's childhood in yesterday's Boston Herald:

Sent by his American parents to a posh Swiss boarding school in the foothills of the Alps, an 11-year-old John F. Kerry did what most any other kid would do--he learned to curse in Italian.

"Spaccare la faccia, porco," Kerry remembered his older brother saying, a phrase which, loosely translated, means "Shove it in your face, pig."

But as we noted earlier this month, Kerry claimed on July 3 that he had learned "my first cuss word sitting on a tractor"--at age 12. Both of these stories can't be true. *Of course, it doesn't really matter when Kerry learned to cuss; the important thing is that he has a %#[email protected] credibility gap*. :lol:


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

Bob,

Thank you for finding this. Obviously, this is eminently more important than Bush's flipflops about his National Guard service, Ahmed Chalabi, "Kenny Boy" Lay, WMD's, etc., etc.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

HEY HEY HEY, dont get away from the REAL problem here, kerry swears! Just like clinton tried to get osama, but the republicans set him straight, he just wanted to get away with getting it on with lewinski.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I would like to see Kerry and Pres bush walk into the shop on Dad's farm. I would be willing to bet GW would know what most of the things are and how to use them.

Kerry on the other hand would call a spade a fork then flip flop his answer when he learned what it was or a poll group thought it was a anvil :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Somebody mentioned clinton...when reagan died we had our flags at half mast so when clinton dies duz that mean we need to wear our pants down around our ankles??? 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/09/ ... 6435.shtml

From CBS! no less :beer:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

It was OK with Kerry. However, Bush was born with a silver spoon in his mouth and got a lot of promotion from the rich and powerful. You know, special treatment, etc... He is not "one of us". He is "one of them". Vote for Kerry.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ya Bush was born with a silver spoon in his mouth, Kerry comes out of the loins of the Forbes family, right now I think his four trust accounts amount to over 130 million. Him and Terresa are over 830 miliion. :eyeroll:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

66, those are his wives trust accounts, in his marriage prenups, he can't touch those, they are family trusts, so that isn't his money. He is worth just over a million...bush is worth over 28 million liquid and 850 million in scams....I mean assets.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Quick comparison

Kerry worth 830 million dollars.
Bush ran how many oil businesses into bankrupcy?
If fiscal polocy were the only issue how would you vote?

Bush takes over office with a surplus now what do we have?

TC


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Kerry does have the four trust accounts, worth over 130 million. Another question, how many oil companies went bust during the 80's, I work in the oil and gas industry and trust me, all but the big ones were in the [email protected]@.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Kerry came from German-speaking Jews, but the family concealed its background upon migrating to the United States, and raised the Kerry children as Catholics. Kerry professes to be a Catholic but is divorced and pro-abortion, positions from which his Diocese has distanced themselves. Kerry has a family history of flip-flopping and appearing to be something other than he is. There is nothing wrong with being German-speaking Jews or Catholics. There is something wrong about not having the character to be who you are.

John Kerry's maternal grandfather, James Grant Forbes, was born in then American occupied Shanghai, China, where the Forbes family of China and Boston accumulated a fortune in the opium and China trade.

Kerry was born in France before migrating to the US. During his summers there, he became good friends with his first cousin Brice Lalonde, a future Socialist and Green Party leader in France who ran for president of France in 1981. This cousin influenced Kerry's anti-war protests after Kerry's early departure from Viet Nam.

He went to a Swiss boarding school at age 11 while his family lived in Berlin. While his father was stationed at the U.S. Embassy in Oslo, Norway, Kerry was sent to Massachusetts to attend boarding school. He was raised in such fancy schools away from his parents.

After an application for a twelve month deferment to study in Paris was denied, Kerry joined the United States Navy thinking it would be away from combat. This is the same John Kerry that criticizes Bush & Cheney for not going to war as he did! Initially, Kerry had hoped to keep a relatively safe distance from most of the fighting by obtaining an assignment as commander of a Swift Boat.

From December 2, 1968 to February 28, 1969 Kerry received 3 purple hearts and his ticket home for flesh wounds that hardly kept him out of service. He spent a total of 4 months in Viet Nam. 
Due to questions regarding the nature of his wounds, the Kerry Campaign released his military records. These show second citations for a Silver Star and a Bronze Star were issued by John F. Lehman, who was Secretary of the Navy eleven years after Kerry's service. His story indicates he left his Swift Boat (a violation of Navy regulations), chasing a wounded Viet Cong who dashed behind a grass hut that was shot to pirces by twin 0.50 caliber machine guns. Reportedly, Kerry emptied his gun into this wounded VC (a war crime, if true), or into the dead body of the VC (a sham). At best this was not medal worthy, especially not a Silver Star - unless your family has political ties. At worst, this might be one of the atrocities young Kerry admitted to as a leader of VVAW.

Within a week of his receiving his third purple heart, Kerry requested reassignment to the U.S. He was entitled to an early departure from Vietnam, subject to approval by the Bureau of Naval Personnel, according to then current regulations which said those who are wounded "three times, regardless of the nature of the wound or treatment required ... " This was usually not exercised by officers.

Kerry spoke before the U.S. Senate Armed Services Committee. He informed the committee about the Vietnam Veterans Against the War's Winter Soldier Investigation, an event which took place from January 31 to February 2, 1971 in Detroit, Michigan. Kerry testified that he heard several veterans admit to, and he himself, committing war atrocities. Several of these testimonies were later proven false and that several of the men were not even veterans. From November 12 to 15, 1971, a VVAW meeting was held in Kansas City, Missouri, in which a member proposed that they escalate their tactics and assassinate pro-war politicians. Over the years, Kerry said that he did not remember attending the meeting in Kansas City, stating that he retired from the organization at the St. Louis meeting in July 1971. However, there are conflicting accounts, including newspaper articles, FBI reports, and witnesses who have different recollections.

The following day, April 23, Kerry and other veterans threw medals and ribbons over a fence at the U.S. Capitol building to protest the war. This became a controversy when it was discovered that he has his service medals on display, suggesting that what he threw were not his own medals. Kerry later said that he "threw some medals back that belonged to some folks who asked me to throw them back for them." He had clearly lied on ABC News saying he threw his medals and ribbons, and recently Chatles Gibson, GMA Anchor, nailed him on that lie on national TV.

Today, the combined net worth of the Kerry-Heinz fortune is reported to be between $199 million and $839 million, making Kerry the wealthiest U.S. senator. Kerry is wealthy in his own name, and is the beneficiary of at least four trusts inherited from Forbes family members, including his mother, who died in 2002. Both families have strong European ties and financial interests


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Good post racer. I might add that Kerry takes his cues from a political predecessor, Lenin, who maintained that taking all sides of an issue, when expedient, is a political virtue.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I usually try to stay out of politics, because it Pixxxxxxx me off so much, but I will add one thing. It really gripes me to see the Kerry/Edwards signs touting "A Stronger America" when Kerry's voting record is so consistently against forming a stronger America and for giving control to the UN and Socialist countries.


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Sde,
Very good point, however it's ok to use communist instead of socialist. They are one and the same.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Mr. Creosote said:


> Sde,
> Very good point, however it's ok to use communist instead of socialist. They are one and the same.


They are?

:eyeroll:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Racer you work in the oil and gas industry, as you stated.
Since you mentioned the industry in which you work, how will your employment be effected if a Dem such as Kerry is in office? I'm just curious, I haven't talked to anyone in the oil/gas industry.

TC


----------



## Mr. Creosote (Sep 29, 2004)

Lang, what's the diff? Btw, any idea what U.S.S.R. stood for?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Tail chaser the oil and gas industry in the US benefits from high oil prices, so they will be doing well if the price stays high. I don't know what the number is nowadays but there is a price point that makes it profitable to get the North American oil out of the ground. I'm pretty sure we are above it at this point. I don't really think the Dems or the Reps can do much about the world price of oil. Worldwide demand is higher than ever so the price will stay high. I wouldn't buy any new gas guzzlers if I was shopping for a vehicle.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Lang, They are, to a point. A communist is a socialist, but a socialist is not necessarily a communist. That's why I did not use that word. I will definitely use the word socialist. For proof, check out the voting record.

Bobm, this may be government conspiracy talking, but I believe that Republicans having the chance to get in power does actually drive up the oil prices. Most oil producing countries are not in favor of Republicans and have purposely driven up prices in an effort to encourage voters to vote Democrat. This is an idea put forth by some of my more Right right-wing friends, but they have some compelling evidence.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Actually I'm on the gas side of the industry, I have been able to maintain my job through some of the lowest of prices. I will agree with Bob on the price thing, demand for both oil and gas is very high. The need for workers in the industry on this side of the state is very high also, with excellent wages being offered.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info, its good to see some activity in the western part of the state again, I'm not old enough to remember the boom, but what a time it must have been!

TC


----------

